# [solved]Emerge Grub Problem

## gentoo_usr

Hallo,

ich sitzte gerade an meiner gentoo installation. Bis jetzt gab es keine Probleme mit der Installation. 

Nachdem ich den Befehl "emerge grub" eingegeben hab, kommt die Meldung am Schluss

This program built for i686 ....

!!! Error: sys-boot/grub-0.97.... failed.

ebuild.sh line 1615 called dyn_compile

        ......              called Qa_call `src_compile´

                            called src_compile

Grub-0.97-r3.ebuild, line 89 called die

Das gleiche kommt auch bei "lilo" und "dhcpcd"

kann mir jemand bitte sagen was das problem ist ??

mfgLast edited by gentoo_usr on Mon Jun 11, 2007 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "emerge --info"

----------

## gentoo_usr

Sorry...

aber da ich ein wirklicher anfänger bin, weiss ich nicht wie ich den Text kopieren soll : ((

Über links kann ich ihn dan posten oder ??

mfg

----------

## nikaya

Du kannst die Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten:

```
emerge --info >> emerge-info.txt
```

und mit nano öffnen

```
nano -w emerge-info.txt
```

Aber ich bin eigentlich nur an der ersten Zeile,sowie an den Ausgaben von CBUILD,CFLAGS und CHOST interessiert.Die kannst Du auch aufschreiben.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo

1. Zeile 

System uname 2.6.19-genoo-r5 i686 genuine intel R cpu t2050 @ 1.6 Gz

cbuild "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

cflags"03- march=i686 -pipe"

Chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Ich dachte eigentlihc das es der 2.6.20-r8 kernel sein müsste !!

vielen dank

----------

## nikaya

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cflags"03- march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du das richtig abgeschrieben hast und kein Tippfehler ist,ist es so nicht korrekt.Es sollte "-O3 -march=i686 -pipe" heißen.ACHTUNG:großes O bei "O3".nicht 0 (Null).Wobei ich erstmal bei O2 wie im Handbuch beschrieben anfangen würde.Direkt vor "march" muß das minus.

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlihc das es der 2.6.20-r8 kernel sein müsste !!
> 
> 

 

Nicht wenn Du den Kernel von der Installations-CD genommen hast,der war zum Erstellungszeitpunkt 2.6.19-genoo-r5

----------

## gentoo_usr

hey...

war schon korrekt geschrieben, hab das jetzt so geändert wie bei dir dargestellt und gespeichert und nochmals emerge laufen lassen.

Funzt wieder net : ((

mfg

----------

## nikaya

Hast Du auch MAKEOPTS in der make.conf definiert?

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

----------

## UTgamer

Wie heist die Build-/Installations-CD die du heruntergeladen und gebrannt hast? 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Du müßtest eine von den dreien genommen haben:

Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD - x86

oder

Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD - i686

oder

Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD - i686

Oder hast du eine andere evtl. Alternative genommen?

(Knoppix, ...)  Dann evtl. ein chroot nicht korrekt gesetzt?

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo,

Hab das 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

gesetzt.

Hab mir von der HP die Live DVD2007 runtergeladen.

----------

## gentoo_usr

P.S 

Bei der Version handelt es sich um die LIveDVD 2007.0 -686

----------

## c_m

Was fürn Rechner hast du denn? Für mich klingt das so, als sei es kein >= i686.

Probiers doch mal mit der i386/x86 install CD

//EDIT: Son quark. wenn du emergen willst bist du ja schon im chroot. Du wirst dir also eher das falsche STage archiv gezogen haben. probier da mal ein x86 wenn du ein i686 gezogen hast

----------

## nikaya

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Was fürn Rechner hast du denn? Für mich klingt das so, als sei es kein >= i686.
> 
> Probiers doch mal mit der i386/x86 install CD
> 
> 

 

Kann man rausfinden mit "uname -m".Das sollte "i686" ausgeben.Im "emerge --info" von gentoo_usr stand es schon drin:

```
System uname 2.6.19-genoo-r5 i686 genuine intel R cpu t2050 @ 1.6 Gz
```

i386 wird imho von Gentoo nicht mehr unterstützt.Die x86 install CD ist i486.

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: Son quark. wenn du emergen willst bist du ja schon im chroot. Du wirst dir also eher das falsche STage archiv gezogen haben. probier da mal ein x86 wenn du ein i686 gezogen hast

 

Wurde auch schon gepostet:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Das ist bei den Stage3 Archiven schon voreingestellt.Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es nicht von Hand geändert wurde.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich nehme immer nur die Minimal-CD.Die DVD habe ich nie genommen und ist völlig überladen.Auf der minimal ist alles drauf was zur Installation benötigt wird.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo.

ALso ich hab einen FujuSiemens NB mit cualcore.

Bei der DVD gab es nur das i686 und das amd64 system. Bin davon ausgegangen das es ein i686 system ist oder nicht ??

Ich kann ja alles nochmal mit der x86 minimal cd machen.

Ich hoffe es liegt nicht an dem notebook

trotzdem mal danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok ...  :Smile: 

habs geschafft. War ein kleiner fehler in der make.conf .... .: (

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe...

mfg

----------

## manuels

super, verpasst du dem Thread noch ein "[solved]" im Titel?   :Very Happy: 

Danke & und Willkommen in der Gentoo Linux Welt!

----------

## nikaya

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

>  ok ... 
> 
> habs geschafft. War ein kleiner fehler in der make.conf .... .: (
> 
> 

 

Sagst Du uns auch welcher Fehler?

----------

